# Schwinn Excelsior



## reflog (Dec 12, 2010)

I aquired this bike recently and know little about it other than I think it is pretty cool. Have been giving thought as to restoration and need to know which direction to proceed. Do I disassemble, clean it up and put it back together with the paint in questionable condition? Or do I disassemble, clean it up, strip the paint and have it repainted? What to do about the wheels, new or try to salvage these?
Any information will be helpful. The serial # is H47381


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 12, 2010)

The paint on your bike is actually very nice from what I can see and I would only work on/replace the  chainguard and pedals, cleaning everything else.
I'll put it to you another way...that's the kind of condition I would not only pursue, but admire.
I think most collectors on this site would agree with keeping things original and it's not even a close call.
After you spend the time taking things apart and removing rust, grime, etc...you'll have a better appreciation for what it is and conserve it's value as an added bonus.


----------



## balboa732 (Dec 12, 2010)

I concur with the entire statement above.


----------



## chitown (Dec 12, 2010)

If the chrome isn't too pitted, it should clean up nice. Fordsnake posted here on rust clean-up on chrome: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12538-Rust-removal-on-chrome-parts    I have yet to try it but it looks like it's a winner. There are also some good tips on paint care in the restoration section.

Great bike. I would definitely keep the paint too. The bearings may need replacing but may just need re-greasing. Depends on how it was maintained over the years.

Keep us updated on how it turns out.


----------



## reflog (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information. The Chrome on the bike, handlebars and stem, is completely trash. 90% gone and the rest is peeling off. The wheels were originally white with a red pin stripe, Now they are predomitely rust with some white and reminants of pinstriping left. Any idea what year it may be?


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 12, 2010)

I would say 1941


----------



## WEAKFISH (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm gonna say it's a 1940 judging by the slightly curved down tube. The '39 had a straight down tube, '40 had slightly curved and '41 full curve, that lasted through post year DX models. DO NOT remove that paint.  Nice bike!!


----------



## reflog (Dec 14, 2010)

As is what kind of value does it have? I may need to sell it.


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

Thatsan awesome bike! it is not all butchered up with wrong parts! Do not throw away any of the parts if you decide too change things. The headset, gooseneck and handle bars. hmmm I wish you had more pics. the pedals however are not period nor original from the looks of it. That bike is in the condintion you would love to find and restore to all original/period  dont change things too much. let me know what the value projections are for this one. Also thanks for including the ser.# it helps with dating early bikes 30's and 40's I guess that time period of manufacturing info was lost in the fire... other numbers can tell you precise information on them and people are working hard too piece together information from that era.


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

down tube??? curve?  which tube do you mean exactly?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 14, 2011)

Send me a PM if you decide to let it go. Looking for a project for this winter.


----------



## okozzy (Jul 14, 2011)

reflog said:


> View attachment 15283I aquired this bike recently and know little about it other than I think it is pretty cool. Have been giving thought as to restoration and need to know which direction to proceed. Do I disassemble, clean it up and put it back together with the paint in questionable condition? Or do I disassemble, clean it up, strip the paint and have it repainted? What to do about the wheels, new or try to salvage these?
> Any information will be helpful. The serial # is H47381




Sell me the bike and your problems are over.


----------

